# Chinese Elm



## Salt4wa (Aug 14, 2013)

I just acquired about 50 board feet of Chinese Elm that was air dried for 2 years. It's a light colored wood with a lot of curvy grain. Boards are 6 to 10 inches wide and 10 ft long. It planes out quite nice but seems to dull the blades on planer and table saw faster than oak. 

I haven't been able to find much info on this wood other than that it is native to Korea, China, and Japan. Has any body worked with Chinese Elm and can you give me any info/advice on warp, shrink, splitting, finishes, glue, and etc? Does it take stain well? 

I have the opportunity to get about 200 bd ft more at 75cents/ft but want to know more about the workability of it and such.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 15, 2013)

Works like walnut, sands nice and takes a good finish- some where here I have a bench picture I made. 75 cents- I would buy it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 15, 2013)

No stain

[attachment=29366]


----------



## justturnin (Aug 15, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> No stain



Dang, that's sweet.

From what I remember Chinese Elm was brought it to replace the American elms take out by the DED. It is not susceptible to DED.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 15, 2013)

IMHO Elm is very under appreciated by many woodworkers. It is really a great wood to work with. I grew up on a property with Siberian/Chinese elms and learned how awesome it is at an early age. Some times it is referred to as Red elm. It is softer than American elm but still hard enough to be durable for those every day items like benches, tables, cabinets etc... I sell it to a guy on the west coast who does steam bending with it. He says it is one of the best lumber types he has ever bent with!! It can warp if the lumber came from a cooked log (most wood does this) but straight logs will yield good quality lumber. At .75/bf you can't go wrong.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 15, 2013)

If I had the opportunity to buy that wood for that price, I'd be all over it. I'm jealous!

I'd say go for it!


----------



## justturnin (Aug 15, 2013)

I really like Elm, I have turned a couple of pieces with great success. Cut well and finish with ease.

Here is a little lidded box of Elm w/ Elm Finial and Mahogany lid. Not the best turning ever but hey, I don't make those.


----------

